# aggressive black skirt tetra?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

so i migrated to college and took my oddly-stocked tank with me. the fish are doing pretty well, with the exception of one.

here's the setup:

10 gallon, 3 black skirt tetras, 2 albino skirt tetras [white skirt]

i added one of them a few days before i went to college. he has turned out to be an extremely aggressive black skirt tetra. this puzzles me, as i've never had aggression issues with black skirts before [i had an aggressive serpae that i returned to the store] he terrorizes all of the fish, so they are constantly in hiding. i bought a new black skirt that's about the same size, slightly smaller. and he hangs around her, nipping her fins, and generally bullying her. i understand that i don't have enough skirt tetras to create a school, [yet!!!] but wouldn't they all be aggressive?

question: should i return the aggressive one and get another black skirt? or is it the situation and not the fish?

when i returned the aggressive serpae, my fish tended to leave each other alone, and they all had fantastic, unchewed fins. now that i have this fish, he nips and rips at their fins all day. they aren't ripped off, but they're ragged.

maybe this fish is just a jerk.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

my Gf has one and it is very territorial. it chases away other fish that get near it's "territory". If it is nipping at your other ones than I would return him..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its just a rouge fish... personality wise. Trade him for a new one.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, some of them are rougues, they dont like other fish, they are like your (Grinch or Scrooge) fish


----------

